# help with honeys and others



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> I agree totally.
> This picture I believe might be the galerina. A few days before this they were dome shaped and a bit different in color (my wife had the camera at the stupid "art prize" thing ) but this shot is during a rain and they were flattened out by then and obviously rehydrated some. The color changed also.
> Unfortunately, this pic isn't a great one. I should have left the flash off but didn't want to dink around with the camera much in the rain so took a couple quick shots and this is what I ended up with.


I can't really tell by the picture, but I did notice as you mentioned
that the cap does change from bell shape and flatten
out as they age.

mike


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Roosevelt said:


> Thanks Mike! The point he makes about not getting rushed when picking honeys is a good one. It is easy to get rushed without realizing it.
> 
> Kuo has some good info and pics too. I just posted a few pics of what I've thought to be galerinas. All were found in October growing on dead wood. You can see the rust brown sporeprint on the cap of the left most shroom in my pic. Another pic shows them without the ring on the stem. Ringless galerinas? I did find some once early in the year at the same time the velvet foot were fruiting and think they could more easily be mistaken for them.
> 
> ...


I'd say yours do look like galerinas to me and shows a definite
ring/ringzone and that print on top of the other shroom is nice.
as far as ringless Kuo mentions...

when young with a whitish partial veil covering the gills--later with a ring that is often fragile and collapsed, or with a ring zone 
*(though specimens are sometimes found in which all evidence of the partial veil has disappeared)*

mike


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool! It's nice to have a place where you can post pics and get a second opinion on stuff.

I found a bunch of honies yesterday and some have skinny stems and some have thick stems, but they are all honies. 100%!

I don't find too many Galerinas, but I'm not actively seeking them out. it's been a great year for honies and hens just like '06 was. I found a lone honey growing out in a field about 10-15' away from the woods. I know it was a honey, but I left it. Seems they are spread out all over the place this year.

I'm curious how everyone preserves their honies. I was gonna boil and freeze em, but I heard they dry well. Not sure about that though???


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Roosevelt said:


> Cool! It's nice to have a place where you can post pics and get a second opinion on stuff.
> 
> I found a bunch of honies yesterday and some have skinny stems and some have thick stems, but they are all honies. 100%!
> 
> ...


 For one this is very good info for everyone to read on honies and the deadly look alike. I picked about 20 lbs today. All nice and fresh too. I dehydrated them last year and I didn't care for them that way. I did preserve some by sauteeing in butter then freezing though. They tasted far better that way. I also noticed with honeys on the ID that the ring is far more prominent as well. I've found galerina autumalis before. I think they look pretty different. The caps smooth and brown, and the gills are rusty looking.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

fasthunter said:


> For one this is very good info for everyone to read on honies and the deadly look alike. I picked about 20 lbs today. All nice and fresh too. I dehydrated them last year and I didn't care for them that way. I did preserve some by sauteeing in butter then freezing though. They tasted far better that way.
> 
> I also noticed with honeys on the ID that the ring is far more prominent as well.
> I've found galerina autumalis before. I think they look pretty different. The caps smooth and brown, and the gills are rusty looking.


First off, holy smokes, thats allot of Honeys and allot of pickin FH!
Congrats!

On the galerina the caps can very from very light to
dark brown just like honeys.
Roosevelt's pics are pretty light.
And the gills when young can be a pretty light off white.
The ones I found the gills looked like this with no brown showing
except on a couple of older ones but the stem was a dead 
giveaway to me.
*http://www.pilzepilze.de/pics/gautumn.jpg*

Bottom line as long as one is aware of both and
knows the difference, their should not be a 
problem.

mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> First off, holy smokes, thats allot of Honeys and allot of pickin FH!
> Congrats!
> 
> On the galerina the caps can very from very light to
> ...


 Hey, Mike that's a VERY good photo of a Galerina! Also, yeah I was picking pretty long:lol:. I actually said ok I think I have WAAAY more than enough and finally stopped to go home.:lol: Made a cream of mushroom soup with honeys, and chants just now and my father-in-law made a roast with Hens, and honeys in that. Gotta go stomach is GROWLING!:corkysm55


----------

